# Linux - where does all that mount rage come from?



## vermaden (Jan 26, 2012)

This is output of *mount* on _CentOS 6.2_ system, only a single / partition, no LVM: http://paste2.org/p/1884370

I alredy consider these a mess, but ...

This is output of *mount* on _Fedora 16_ system, also only a single / partition, no LVM: http://paste2.org/p/1884361

If this is how Fedora looks today, then say hello to RHEL 7.0 

What is the matter of You Linux people?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2012)

They seem to be adding more and more virtual filesystems. I wonder why..


----------



## vermaden (Jan 26, 2012)

They should add a default option (always enabled) to* mount *called 'display REAL mounts'


----------



## Crivens (Jan 26, 2012)

Someone needs more inroads into the kernel space, it seems. You have heard about the last /proc/<pid>/mem desaster?

<conspiracy theory>
But soon we will see the one virtual file system to end all this.
Each & every component of the freedesktop ecosystem will depend on it. 
And it will be written by Lennard.
</theory>


----------



## aragon (Jan 26, 2012)

Typing _mount_ on a linux system feels like entering a busy public toilet.

Poking their sadistic RC systems is similarly discomforting.


----------



## bbzz (Jan 26, 2012)

aragon said:
			
		

> Typing _mount_ on a linux system feels like entering a busy public toilet.




Thanks I LOL'd.


----------



## hadrons123 (Feb 1, 2012)

At least linux mounting with udev does work. Whereas automount in FreeBSD is just so unreliable. FreeBSD dmesg just throws all sorts of errors while automounting.


----------



## kpa (Feb 1, 2012)

Errors in dmesg output mean that the device is not recognized by the kernel, it's a different problem that has to be solved first to get automount working.


----------



## hadrons123 (Feb 1, 2012)

The devices are recognized fine by the kernel. I mean the hal errors while automounting. Its output is present in dmesg too.


----------



## bbzz (Feb 1, 2012)

Please post exactly what you mean.


----------



## sossego (Feb 1, 2012)

Exactly what you mean.

Like that?


----------



## bbzz (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry, I was talking to @hadrons123, I'm curious what kind of messages he gets.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Feb 1, 2012)

That's why that HAL crap doesn't touch my systems.


----------



## hadrons123 (Feb 1, 2012)

If you had tried  automounting in gnome or even with KDE (sometimes) you would understand what issues you have with FreeBSD 9.0.

Edit:
I shall post messages after sometime, at office right now.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Feb 1, 2012)

I believe the problems are due to the overuse of linuxisms in GNOME and KDE.


----------



## hadrons123 (Feb 1, 2012)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> I believe the problems are due to the overuse of *linuxisms* in GNOME and KDE.


Expecting  to automount after proper and full configuring the system is normal. You don't have to paint linuxisms for that.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Feb 1, 2012)

Are you talking about plugging in something like a usb stick? Or mounting a hard disk at boot?


----------



## hadrons123 (Feb 1, 2012)

Plugging in USB sticks and hard drives.


----------



## Slurp (Feb 1, 2012)

vermaden said:
			
		

> This is output of *mount* on _CentOS 6.2_ system, only a single / partition, no LVM: http://paste2.org/p/1884370
> 
> I alredy consider these a mess, but ...
> 
> ...


Looked at the Fedora paste and well...in the Linux that my employer develops there are 4 times as many stock. And the number grows a lot when admins use the GUI to configure it to do some real work.
ADDED: I wouldn't be surprised to see 1000 mounts in a big system.


----------



## bbzz (Feb 1, 2012)

hadrons123 said:
			
		

> Plugging in USB sticks and hard drives.



No, not really.

I did use automounting in Gnome long time ago, I think it worked then.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 3, 2012)

6 virtual filesystems ... Can't even put /usr/ on a separate filesytem


----------



## bbzz (Feb 4, 2012)

Everytime I hear linux + /usr I remeber epic Bumblebee fail. Thanks for reminding me about that.


----------



## gkontos (Feb 4, 2012)

Fedora 16


```
proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)
sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,seclabel)
devtmpfs on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,seclabel,size=2015112k,nr_inodes=503778,mode=755)
devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,seclabel,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000)
tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,seclabel)
/dev/mapper/vg_core2duo-lv_root on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,seclabel,user_xattr,barrier=1,data=ordered)
tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,seclabel,mode=755)
selinuxfs on /sys/fs/selinux type selinuxfs (rw,relatime)
tmpfs on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,seclabel,mode=755)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_agent=/lib/systemd/systemd-cgroups-agent,name=systemd)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu,cpuacct type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuacct,cpu)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/memory type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,memory)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/devices type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,devices)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/freezer type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,freezer)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/net_cls type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,net_cls)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/blkio type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,blkio)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/perf_event type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,perf_event)
systemd-1 on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type autofs (rw,relatime,fd=23,pgrp=1,timeout=300,minproto=5,maxproto=5,direct)
securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw,relatime)
debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,relatime)
hugetlbfs on /dev/hugepages type hugetlbfs (rw,relatime,seclabel)
mqueue on /dev/mqueue type mqueue (rw,relatime,seclabel)
tmpfs on /media type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,rootcontext=system_u:object_r:mnt_t:s0,seclabel,mode=755)
configfs on /sys/kernel/config type configfs (rw,relatime)
/dev/sdc2 on /boot type ext4 (rw,relatime,seclabel,user_xattr,acl,barrier=1,data=ordered)
/dev/mapper/vg_core2duo-lv_home on /home type ext4 (rw,relatime,seclabel,user_xattr,acl,barrier=1,data=ordered)
fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw,relatime)
gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/gkontos/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=1000,group_id=1000)
```


----------



## bbzz (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## nekoexmachina (Feb 8, 2012)

Just curious:
Does `$ df` handle only real mounts or all that sys cgroup dev devtmpfs etc stuff?


P.s. on some russian linux community there was a large lennart-based topic with some thoughts on Linux becoming huge monster with binary configuration file like a registry in windows, which will be mounted read-only on top of /etc with special etc_systemd_handler program for backwards compatibility and edited only with lennart-super-editor which could be used for only this file and nothing else.


----------



## vermaden (Feb 17, 2012)

https://plus.google.com/109863715273368363662/posts/PVJfJBqrAoS
Another great one by Lennart (quite old), but tells everything why xdg is so fscked up by design ...


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 19, 2012)

According to the ArchLinux wiki xdg-open does use MIME types:
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xdg-open

There is, as far as I can find, *no* documentation to speak of on xdg-open ... But I peeked at the source, and it does seem that it's using MIME data (using xdg-mime)

Also can't find Lennart Poettering's name anywhere in the xdg-utils package (README, ChangeLog, etc.)


----------



## sossego (Feb 19, 2012)

http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/0.7/ 
http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 19, 2012)

Poettering's (http://poettering.de/) website is funny.


```
HTTP header:
Content-Type: text/html; charset: utf-8

Page source:
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-15"?>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/xhtml; charset=iso-8859-15"/>
```
Two different character sets and two different MIME types for the page (one of which is invalid, there is no such thing "text/xhtml").

The document is in ISO-8859-15 by the way, but displays incorrectly because my browser assumes UTF-8 (HTTP header has precedence), *not* using UTF-8 in 2012 is something of a fail on itself IMHO.

The page also uses a table layout. Yikes! 1995 flashback!

Also note how he uses "proper" quotation marks (â€œ â€ instead of " ") but in the wrong order 

It's also not clear this actually is a quote by Einstein, it's wildly reported to be, but I can't find the context where it's said. Someone at wikiquotes did some more research, and it's doubtful at best that Einstein said this ...

The photo is nice though.  Too bad it's being served from a different domain (== more useless DNS requests) and that the URL has spaces in it (yak!)

... I know the guy isn't a web dev, but still ... It does show the complete lack of attention to detail and "let's just slap something together"-attitude that's so prevalent in much of the software these people churn out.


----------



## oneway (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, kind of off topic but not. I'm really tired of the slap-together attitude of linux and software in general. Whatever happened to rock solid, known consequence programming? From what I can tell FreeBSD suffers mostly from hardware support. Am I missing something here? The only thing that keeps me away from FreeBSD as a desktop at all is the lack of hardware drivers for video. That's it, I still have it installed and still use it on a daily basis. Though when I have to do work related otherwise, I have to switch. Is there any part of the community that's even remotely interested in this?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 23, 2012)

As a former hardware engineer, I sometimes get the itch to make open source boards and drivers but I understand creating something would take quite a while. Especially when I'd have to remember how all that stuff worked.


----------



## oneway (Feb 27, 2012)

I've thought about it as well, and stopped because of exactly the time issue. Just seems that it's seriously going to take an active effort to gain in this area. Is anyone even remotely interested in going down this vein besides me? I could see a few ways to make a good solid change in the way video and associated drivers are handled that would be a solid win for everyone. I'm not asking for overnight change, but I am wondering if anyone would like to jump in and help on this kind of project.


----------



## nakal (Feb 27, 2012)

xdg-open is a script that seems to do the following. It looks at the desktop environment and checks if it is KDE, Gnome or Xfce. It starts the application with the file managers that are well known there.

If none of the three above is your desktop environment ... it looks at the environment variable BROWSER, if it is set, it starts the URI/file with the application specified there. If BROWSER is not set, it starts firefox.

What's the point of this stupid behavior?


----------

